# FIRECELL---What Do U Know About It??



## harry_nitish (Jul 31, 2007)

This word has gone way too familiar with people around the globe after the release of the flick DIE HARD 4.0 ,though this stuph is nothing new, iot has been previously shown to the people through miovies like THE NET. But any kind of searching or browsing through any search engines do not show any potential information about its existence, But,,,,, let me telll you this word has been known to our community since 1997 , when a similar kind of system was designed to extract potential information of government security and extraterristial events from CIA, And NASA'S Website. Though the sytem failed bcoz a rat among passed this information b4 its existence.

Some of us are still working on such a kind of projects in Korea, germany, and New york. Some of us are also the member of the BLUE HAT ORGANISATION. Most Of Us Work Under The Codename Infinity. Our purpose is in no way similar to the bad man in the movie, but a honest and respectable approach to show how the system created almost 50 years ago is apar with vulnerability. So if you have any potential Or Wanna join Us Send us Your any Link, to show your capability to us.

Message Termainates Here......


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2007)

is this a joke??


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 31, 2007)

no this is in wrong section i guess.....



			
				harry_nitish said:
			
		

> Some of *us:0* are still working on such a kind of projects in Korea, germany, and New york. Some of *us:0* are also the member of the BLUE HAT ORGANISATION. Most Of Us Work Under The Codename Infinity. Our purpose is in no way similar to the bad man in the movie, but a honest and respectable approach to show how the system created almost 50 years ago is apar with vulnerability. So if you have any potential Or *Wanna join Us Send us :0*Your any Link, to show your capability to us.
> 
> Message Termainates Here......


----------



## slugger (Jul 31, 2007)

harry_nitish said:
			
		

> But,,,,, let me telll you this word has been known to our community since 1997
> 
> Some of us are still working on such a kind of projects in Korea, germany, and New york. Some of us are also the member of the BLUE HAT ORGANISATION. Most Of Us Work Under The Codename Infinity.
> Message Termainates Here......




*LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

tis from a guy/poser who cant even accomplish this *LOL!!!!!!!!!!*




			
				harry_nitish said:
			
		

> Hello Geniuses My Name's Nitish, I Own A Small private auto financing office in gujrat. I am writing this post to ask your help for a program for my official work.
> 
> I want a program to record my day to day finance work files, accepting all the entries i need to store on a usb pen drive. The program should require no installation in windows, it should directly work from windows, store the saved item directly to usb pen drive and should never create whatsoever traceable history of any kind, i am telling this to you in confidence, ....... it is for my black files......, so no kinda history or log may be created anywhere in my harddisk that IT person can detect o.k., so the program should do as required.



maan der shud b an emoticon 4 showin people fallin off der chairs laughing

maan u got sum seroius time in ur hand

get a life maan, get a dog, get a GF, get laid, u've been getting 2 much time doin nothin


----------



## chicha (Aug 1, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> *LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> tis from a guy/poser who cant even accomplish this *LOL!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...



HE he he he he


----------



## indian_samosa (Aug 2, 2007)

I think its "FireSail" ........ and not firecell ...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2007)

Saw DH4 last nite  , but I dont think that firecell/firesail is possible


----------



## aryayush (Aug 2, 2007)

Not in India, at least.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 2, 2007)

Why is this guy feeding his erratic imagination here ? The hell why am i even in this post ...I am leaving.


----------

